# Cruze 2016.5 Boost issue at 2800rpm with no code, no check engine, boost interrupted at 2800rpm



## Bilodeaut (Jul 4, 2020)

I have a boost issue at 2800rpm with my cruze, I get no code, no check engine. At cold start the boost is ok but not for long. With the trifecta tune on the choking is heavy at 2800rpm but with the tune off the power is poor and more poor when climbing hills, I replaced spark plugs, regap all to .025 as trifecta said, cleaned intercooler and still have the issue thats which has bored me for more than 6 months now. car is 99 000 km. Dealer can do nothing more with no code. Thanks for help


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Have you data logged car to see what's happening? Is it commanding low boost or is leaking/ not being made. Is boost issue only at 2800rpm?


----------



## Bilodeaut (Jul 4, 2020)

How can I data logged, before 2800rpm the speed and rpm grow up like it should but at 2800 big choking. And after it continu normally or the rpm grow up but the speed dont follow


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

You need more data.


----------

